# Weird Vizsla!!



## MaisieVizsla (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi there,

My Vizsla, Maisie, who is now 1 year 8 months old is developing very strange behavioural tendancies! When we let her out for the toilet either before bed or first thing in a morning, she goes to the loo and then goes and gets in her kennel! I stand at the door shouting her and trying to entice her back into the house and I can she her eyes watching me from the bed of her kennel, but she won't come back in the house for anything. Sometimes she will if she hears the rustle of a treat wrapper, but otherwise we just have to leave her there and try again a few minutes later! We have a dalmation too, who is her best buddy and she knows they will be separated if she stays out, but she still proceeds to refuse to come in. She then seems anxious at breakfast time and doesn't always eat her food.

She had a season at the beginning of August and I'm wondering if she's having some sort of phantom pregnancy? I'm unsure of the definite symptoms, although I have looked it up on the internet. She's also very excitable at the moment too and I am struggling to find an effective technique of calming her down, if anyone has any training tips I would be happy to hear them?!

Thanks for reading, if anyone can help, please let me know, I'm getting a little worried about her!

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

She is trying to tell you something. Maybe it's too hot in the house . Maybe she isn't getting along with the other dog? Maybe she likes her kennel. If she has extra energy.....maybe she wants more play or alone time with you? Maybe away from the other dog?? These dogs are smart, and will continually try to train us.


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

As hard as it might be, it is better to ignore this behaviour until she reverts back to normal. If you make a fuss it will get worse and become ingrained. Compulsive behaviour like firework anxiety, hiding, shadow chasing can be overcome by carrying on as normal and not giving in to making a fuss. Making a fuss about these things teaches your pet that something is wrong and only makes them worry more.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

I would just leave her out there for a few mins in the morning if that's what seems to make her content. Our guy used to LIVE in his crate- it was inside the house, but the door was always open and that's where he would go, just to relax. They feel safe in that sort of environment, if they are comfortable and used to it. They know there's only one way in, and one way out , it's like a kid wanting to play alone in their room- that's their safe haven. I wouldn't make too much of it. Our V is weird too...but inside the house- he walks backwards into some areas of the house, and sideways into others, he also does full turns , while walking on a straight path....


----------

